#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Лама Сопа Ринпоче Абсолютное исцеление

## Тарас

Кто нибудь читал книгу "Абсолютное исцеление"?? Там есть что-нибудь про лечение психических болезней??

----------

Add (26.11.2008)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Книга потрясающая, советую! Там и теория (что такое болезнь и как это соотносится с нашим умом...), и практика (молитвы, мантры, исцеляющие буддийские техники), есть о лечении депрессии. Даны истории людей, учеников ламы Сопы, которые преодолели самые серьезные болезни с помощью практик Дхармы, веры и советов Ринпоче.
Вообще лама Сопа Ринпоче один из моих самых любимых авторов по Дхарме.

----------

Add (26.11.2008), Анна А (28.02.2016)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Да, эта книга замечательная. И еще советую почитать новую книгу - Владимир Шехов "Дзэн и подлинное душевное здоровье". Автор пишет о собственном опыте - как он справился со своим душевным недугом с помощью методов Дзен. ИМХО, очень полезная книга для всех - и для больных и для считающих себя здоровыми, для небуддистов и для буддистов (практикующих в любой традиции).  Мне об этой книге Андрей Терентьев рассказал (в его издательстве она и издана). Купила - ни сколько не пожалела.

----------

Add (26.11.2008), Анна А (28.02.2016)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Я тоже читал. 
Ознакомиться с материалом можно - просто, чтобы иметь представления о принципах, методах и практиках.

*Самолечением же заниматься по ней нельзя.* 
Получайте передачу у компетентного Учителя Ваджраяны или Дзогчена, входящего в непрерывную линию преемственности, получайте уполномачивание на отдельные практики: Практику Долгой Жизни (их много), Практику Мандаравы, Будды Медицины - после этого - на здоровье! 

Хотя, при наличии психических заболеваний предложенная последовательность не исключает,  а настоятельно рекомендует обращение к компетентному психиатру и медикаментозное лечение под его наблюдением.

Предлагать же данную книгу в качестве самоучителя по лечению своих собственных заболеваний - преступно! 

Это все равно как написать: "Ох, какую я вчера отличную книгу читал - ее написал крупный специалист, проф. медицины И.И. Иванов: "Проведение трепанации черепа"... - надо будет попробовать... И всем рекомендую заодно!"

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Самолечением вообще заниматься нельзя. Ни по книжкам , ни без них. :Big Grin: 
Но в дополнение к основному лечению у врача-специалиста, можно и в книгах много нужного почерпнуть.  Конечно, нужно к любой информации в книгах с позиции здравого смысла подходить .... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Если лечить самому, например, депрессию, то можно, а о серьезных заболеваниях конечно речи нет: врач+Дхарма




> Получайте передачу


Мантры Мани, Будды Медицины и Тары можно и без передачи читать, хотя с передачей конечно намного лучше.

----------


## Тарас

Спасибо за ответы! Захотелось приобрести эту книгу. Только вот не знаю в Украине она продаётся или нет... Я из Харькова. У нас здесь есть большой книжный рынок, но я не уверен что там есть. Наверное лучше заказать по интернету...
Кто нибудь знает украинские интернет магазины где можно купить?? Или можно с Российского купить (ну чтобы в Украину выслали).

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Кто нибудь знает украинские интернет магазины где можно купить??


Сивупле

----------


## Eternal Jew

http://dharma.ru/details/297

220 руб.

Лама Сопа Ринпоче
Абсолютное исцеление. Духовное целительство в тибетском буддизме
Перевод с английского: А. Нариньяни
Серия: Самадхи
ISBN: 978-5-9743-0092-9

Болезни наши проявляются и переживаются на физическом плане, однако для того, чтобы выздороветь, необходимо понять, что подлинное исцеление берет свое начало в наших сердцах и умах. В своей книге "Абсолютное исцеление" всемирно известный мастер буддийской медитации Сопа Ринпоче помогает читателю понять, в чем кроется корень всех наших телесных и физических недугов, и вручает ему весь необходимый инструментарий, воспользовавшись которым каждый сможет обеспечить себе счастье и здоровье в будущем. Знакомя нас с историями людей, исцелившихся с помощью медитации, Ринпоче детально рассматривает причинно-следственный закон кармы и процесс ментального обозначения, играющие ключевую роль в возникновении заболеваний, демонстрируя то, как медитация и другие техники развития мудрости и сострадания способны полностью устранить первопричину всех болезней.

Во второй части книги содержится подробное описание различных целительских практик тибетской буддийской традиции, приводятся исцеляющие мантры и молитвы, а также иные медитативные техники, способные подарить нам здоровье и долголетие. Среди них вы найдете очистительные медитации, метод работы с депрессивными состояними сознания и продлевающий жизнь ритуал освобождения животных от неминуемой смерти.
М., Открытый мир, 2007
84 x 108 1/32, 3000 экз., 384 стр., твердый переплет

----------


## Eternal Jew

А по хорошему, если Вы хотите понять, ПОЧЕМУ возникают все наши болезни и их корни - омрачения, т.е. чтобы ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО разобраться со своим собственным умом, нужно формировать у себя правильное буддйское воззрение: тогда даже "открытые" мантры будут работать... Лучшее из литературы, что могу посоветовать, это:

http://dharma.ru/details/274
Патрул Ринпоче
Слова моего несравненного Учителя

http://dharma.ru/details/290
Чокьи Нима Ринпоче
Путеводитель по жизни и смерти

http://dharma.ru/details/294
Чже Цонкапа
Большое руководство к этапам пути Пробуждения (в двух томах)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Спасибо за ответы! Захотелось приобрести эту книгу. Только вот не знаю в Украине она продаётся или нет... Я из Харькова. У нас здесь есть большой книжный рынок, но я не уверен что там есть. Наверное лучше заказать по интернету...
> Кто нибудь знает украинские интернет магазины где можно купить?? Или можно с Российского купить (ну чтобы в Украину выслали).


У нас можно заказать и Абсолютное исцеление, и Шехова. В Украину вышлем.

----------


## Тарас

Спасибо за информацию!!

----------


## Тарас

Классная книга!!! Вот прочитал. Всем советую.

----------


## Нана

А Лама Сопа Ринпоче "Абсолютное исцеление" есть где нибудь в инете бесплатно скачать?

----------


## Novozhilov Sergey

> ...есть что-нибудь про лечение психических болезней??


Здесь есть главы про это:

*Терри Клиффорд - Демоны нашего ума: Алмаз исцеления*, *The Diamond Healing, 
Серия: Медицина и Психиатрия Тибетского Буддизма*
Издательство: Центр тибетской культуры и информации, 2003 г. Мягкая обложка, 248 стр. 
ISBN   5-94303-013-1  Цена - 245руб.
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1627527/
_Духи и демоны - тема, традиционно воспринимаемая либо с саркастическим пренебрежением, либо испуганно-мистическим трепетом. Понимание тибетской медицины, медицины, пронизанной буддийским ясным пониманием реальности, не оставляет места ни псевдомистическим спекуляциям, ни материалистическому отрицанию феноменов нашего сознания. Откуда возникают наши персональные "демоны", или те, которых мы воспринимаем как "внешние", как это выглядит с уровня тела, энергий и ума, каковы лекарства от них - вы узнаете из этой книги.
Издание предназначено для интересующихся восточными традициями, буддистов, врачей, психологов._
*Редактор и издатель переводной (с английского) книги по тибетской медицине (раздел психических болезней)  - http://arura.ru/o-vrache*

----------

Add (26.11.2008)

----------

